# Bi-Lingual School, Kid Friendly Neighborhood



## stacer

Please forgive my naivety but have some questions.

We are having a hard time deciding where in Europe (France or Germany) to move. We are able to be really flexible which is good and bad.

We are moving from US with two children (ages 8 and 3). My husband speaks German. We would love to go to a reasonably priced bi-lingual school. We arrive at the end of June. Would love to live fairly close to said school. We will be in Germany for at least two years so want to make sure my son could go back to American school easily.

I would love to live in a neighborhood that was near other children so my kids could have lots of friends to choose from. Also a neighborhood that has other people in our similar situation.

We need to be near an airport that has easy access to the rest of Europe.

Schooling is very important to us and making sure our son/daughter have an awesome experience.

We are coming over at the end of April to check out different possible locations - anyone that knows places we should consider please list.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I replied to your post over in the France section, but since you're also considering Germany let me suggest again the area around the Basel/Mulhouse airport. The airport is actually in France, but it serves Basel (Switzerland), Mulhouse (France) and Freiburg (Germany). I don't know anything about bi-lingual or international schools in the area, but Freiburg is a university town in Germany and I'd be somewhat surprised if there isn't something available in the area. 

The Black Forest region in Germany is really lovely, though there isn't a huge expat community to my knowledge. (It has been over 15 years since I lived there, so it's possible things have changed.) Plus, you have access to the best of three countries - you can do your grocery shopping in France one day, and in Germany the next. (France has a better selection of fish, while the breads in Germany are marvelous!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Overseas Retirement

Hi,

Here's a suggestion for an area of France that is great for families: the Pyrenees-Atlantiques department of Aquitaine, and specifically the Bearn area where you will find the small but
very friendly International School of Bearn. Children learn most subjects in English but spend a large part of the week learning and speaking French. There are also lots of local clubs where you can enroll your children so they get to mingle with locals too. Good luck


----------



## James3214

I would of thought somewhere in the Rhein-Main area, eg. Frankfurt, Wiesbaden, Mainz, Hanau. Transport links are probably amongst the best in Europe. Frankfurt is one of the biggest and busiest airports in the world and you can get everywhere in Europe and the rest of the world pretty quickly. Also a large expat population and plenty of international schools, clubs, etc. Only down side I would say that the cost of living is probably a bit higher.


----------

